# Cheapest .380...



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Ball ammo FMJ. Cheaper than Dirt has some okay stuff. Are there any other websites out there with cheaper ammo? My local Wally World only carries WWB and its damn near $15 a box of 50rds.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Not sure what CTD is getting for .380, but you might try http://www.ammoman.com/index.htm.


----------

